# New Look For My Seiko Spirit



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Ever since I saw this










I knew that I prefered the SCVS003 on a good quality leather strap and deployment, so when I saw this I snapped it up. Especially as this strap is purpose made by Seiko for the Spirit and Alpine models, the curved ends fit the case perfectly. I've had it for a couple of days now and I'm very impressed. I don't usually get along with deployment buckles, they never seem to sit comfortably or centrally on the underside of my wrist. This however fits perfectly, the leather is super soft and supple and the deployment itself is of a really high quality. Enough of my waffle here's a few pics.





































Continued below


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Part 2




























I hope they capture the quality of this strap and deployment.

For all you big wristers out there who might have been put off the Spirit because of the Asian spec (smallish) bracelet, this is the ideal solution. It's a long strap, a little too long for my 6 3/4 " wrist truth be told.

Many thanks to Harold for selling this lovely strap, it was a pleasure dealing with you and if anyone wants more information just get in touch.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The strap compliments it nicely IMO, great pics again Gary.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed. I'd wear it............................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely looking watch no matter which bracelet/strap it's wearing - one of these is on my wish list


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, you learn something new every day, I didn't even know "fitted" straps existed. That looks superb, I wish all my straps fitted the same.









Nice watch Gary.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Well, you learn something new every day, I didn't even know "fitted" straps existed. That looks superb, I wish all my straps fitted the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hirsch do a range of fitted straps called the "Leonardo", They look identical to the one fitted to my Seiko Premier, minus the deployment clasp. I bet Roy could get them 

Nice choice Gary, IMO the spirit looks far better on a strap, a lovely combination.


----------

